# Windows audio mixer control



## EBC Andy B (Aug 3, 2019)

Can anyone point me to Windows API docs regarding control of the Windows Mixer?  Specifically, I need my code to increase and decrease the volume and turn the input-to-output loopback on and off.  I've read a bit on the API but I can't find the specifics on these functions.
Thanks in advance for the fantastic solutions I'm about to receive,
Andy B


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 3, 2019)

Looks like its under core audio. Here it is for master volume. min 0.0 max 1.0 (100%) 









						ISimpleAudioVolume::GetMasterVolume (audioclient.h) - Win32 apps
					

The GetMasterVolume method retrieves the client volume level for the audio session.



					docs.microsoft.com


----------

